# Lol I got one too... (lucky scramble)



## jackolanternsoup (Jun 24, 2008)

Cross on U
B' F' U' L R2 F L2 F2 L' F2 U2 F R2 U' B' F L2 B' U2 F2 U' R' F2 R' D2

Got my PB 2h on it.. I averaged 30+secs and suddenly got an 18.64 with it 

But I'm sure it'll be great for OH too


----------



## Johannes91 (Jun 24, 2008)

Linear solve, 25-35 seconds and 32 moves FTM:

B' U F' B' D B' L2 D' L R D R' B D2 B' D' B' D' B' L2 F' D B' D B D' F L2 U B' U' D'


----------



## n00bcubix (Jun 25, 2008)

OH, 25.81
ez scramble


----------



## Jai (Jun 27, 2008)

23.73, PLL skip (OH). Pretty good.


----------



## Brett (Jun 27, 2008)

I see the easy cross and the first 2 F2l pairs, after that I don't see how it's easy. I got a normal OLL and a normal PLL :/

I'll keep trying though.


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 27, 2008)

The funny thing about this scramble is that it is not lucky at all according to cube explorer. You need 18 moves to solve it which is slightly higher than average (about 17.7). Obviously it is lucky for both Petrus and Fridrich solvers (Roux to I think)

I first started by doing a continuous analyses while slowly solving the F2L:
Obvious start: B' (1)
2x2x2 block while preserving all the good stuff: U' B2 F' D F B' U2 (8)
2x2x3 + orient final piece of cross + preserve all the good stuff + lign up the final pair: F2 D F (11)
Finish F2L: D2 L' B D' B' (16)

But I guess the normal speedsolve would have been:
Almost X-Cross: B' U F' (3)
Double X-Cross: B' D B L' (7)
Tripple X-Cross: D B' D' B (11)
F2L + Edge Control: D L' D2 L D' L B' L' B (20)
OLL: B D2 B2 D' B2 D' B2 D2 B (28)
PLL: R' B R' F2 R B' R' F2 R2 D' (38)

The brave might have tried this: 
Almost X-Cross: B' U F' (3)
Double X-Cross: B' D B L' (7)
Create final 2 pairs: D B' D B (11)

And the Fewest Move freak (me) would have done:
Almost X-Cross: B' U F' (3)
Double X-Cross: B' D B L' (7)
Tripple X-Cross + create 4th pair: (D (L (U (B) U') L') D') (14) 
Insert 4th pair: R' B R B' (18)
OLL + PLL-skip: F' R' D' R D F (24)


----------



## Kian (Jun 27, 2008)

hey, that's a fun scramble. x-cross is blatantly obvious and the second pair is 3 moves away. after that its normal, but its just so fast through there that its "easy" but not technically "lucky".


----------



## Jai (Jun 28, 2008)

X-Cross: z2 y R' D L' F' (4)
2nd pair: y R U' R' y' U' L' U L (11)
3rd pair: y U R U R' U F' U' F (19)
4th pair: U L' U2 L U' L' U L (27)
OLL: U R U R' U R U2 R2 U' R U' R' U2 R (41)
PLL: U' (42)

That's how I solved it.


----------



## jackolanternsoup (Jun 28, 2008)

Aww... dang oh well.... I thought it's pretty lucky to even get a 4 move extended cross .. But that's just me I guess


----------



## hdskull (Jul 2, 2008)

13.27 OH!!!! I actually didn't even notice the 2nd pair, haha. But the rest of the insertions were like R U R' or inverse. I got the C OLL and A perm.

EDIT: This is how I solved.

x-cross: x' z' Rw' D R' y (U R') (5)
2nd pair: U2 (R U R') U' y (R' U' R) (13)
3rd pair: y' U (R U R') (17)
4th pair: U' R' U' (20)
OLL: U' R' F R F' U R (27)
PLL: x' R2 D2 (R' U' R) D2 R' (U R') (36) (the R2 at the beginning of PLL and R at the end of PLL cancels but I didn't see it, so yea. I only saw the cancellation from 4th pair to OLL)


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jul 11, 2008)

I actually did cross on front...







But scramble I posted, I meant int he description.


----------



## nitrocan (Jul 16, 2008)

i got 17.40 2h on this with an oll skip. i normally average 27-28 secs.


----------



## Jude (Jul 23, 2008)

Man, this has been bugging me so much, wonder if anyone can help. First time I solved it it was so easy, but I can't work out how I did it. Made x cross, and 2nd pair was the one formed at the beginning. Third pair was R U R' (maybe some U s or cube rotations at the start) and 4th was R U' R' (maybe cube rotations again). OLL was the one SET UP by R U R' U' R' F R F', and solved by that backwards. PLL was a G. Anyone figure out what I did? got sub 30 OH when I average 40+


----------

